

What We Talk About When We Talk About Digital Sky Technologies - jericsinger
http://justin-singer.com/post/3005414978/what-we-talk-about-when-we-talk-about-digital-sky

======
foobarbazetc
It's time that people stopped defining things as 'us' vs 'them', and got used
to globalization.

